# Pre workout drink = a-akg + beta alanine + citrulline



## MCBRUJA (Mar 7, 2011)

Guys
Is this a good pre-workout?

PRE WORKOUT DRINK = A-AKG + BETA ALANINE + CITRULLINE


how many gemas of each recommended?


thanks


----------



## MCBRUJA (Mar 8, 2011)

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!!

I'm just need guidance

How many grams of each before and after workout

Thanks


----------



## carmineb (Mar 8, 2011)

i know beta alanine is the big thing everyone is jumping on the bandwagon with cuz it buffers lactic acid but the role of lactic acid includes GH release as well as IGF-1 receptors on the muscles being worked  (I dont know the science behind it)....  seems as tho we aer working out with out the exra burn but we arent geting the release or the tag spots/receptors activated....


unfortunately all pre workout concontions have this in it now a days and I just wonder whether the role of lactic acid burn hasnt been completely dismissed as to it's value....

http://www.mesomorphosis.com/articles/rea/030324.htm 

 it discusses a little about its value here....


----------



## tigger1 (Mar 8, 2011)

With citruline maleate you can start around 5g.  A lot of people only really start to notice less lactic acid buildup around 10-12 g, but people have gone all the way up to 20 or more.  It is well tolerated and easily digested.  High dose side are usually only bit bloat or other stomach discomfort, which we all know is a commons side of talking just about too much of anything.

A-AKG you can start around 2g and take up to 5-7g.  Sides are the same as above with larger doses.

 BETA ALANINE can start around 3g and go to around 4-6.  Some suggest loading this just like creatine, but to avoid sides, i like to start low and build up to desired effects with all supplements.

Start lower with all 3 and build your way up to your tolerance level.  Take your mix 30-45 minutes prior to workout.

carmineb's info is new to me but seems to make sense, so u might want to look into it as well to adjust doses, I know I a going to.



carmineb said:


> i know beta alanine is the big thing everyone is  jumping on the bandwagon with cuz it buffers lactic acid but the role  of lactic acid includes GH release as well as IGF-1 receptors on the  muscles being worked  (I dont know the science behind it)....  seems as  tho we aer working out with out the exra burn but we arent geting the  release or the tag spots/receptors activated....





Hope this helps.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 8, 2011)

What I like to do is get something like USP Jack3d and add to it.  The flavoring and light stims add to the mix.  AAKG tastes terrible so you will need something to cover it, good beta has little to no taste, CM is bitter as you would expect with a name like that (think citrus).  Here is what I would do dose wise:
BA - 2-3 grams, work up if you want but not necessary
CM - 5-10 grams, start at 5-6 and add as needed
AAKG - 5 grams, go up more quickly as all arginine sups need a lot to be effective


----------



## tigger1 (Mar 8, 2011)

oufinny said:


> What I like to do is get something like USP  Jack3d and add to it.  The flavoring and light stims add to the mix.   AAKG tastes terrible so you will need something to cover it, good beta  has little to no taste, CM is bitter as you would expect with a name  like that (think citrus).



Good idea! Never tried USP Jack3d but a lot of people say it is great and its getting a lot of rep and awards.  Think i will try.


----------



## MCBRUJA (Mar 21, 2011)

COULD WE ADD as a INTRA workout BCAA's ?

and also as POST workout WHEY protein?


----------



## tlockwood78 (Mar 21, 2011)

My pre-workout drink is Jack3D. Love this stuff!! Incredible power, and muscle popping strength.. Pure Awesomeness!!!!!


----------

